# Press Release: New Menzerna Power Lock Polymer Sealant



## detailersdomain

Menzerna Power Lock will be in stock tomorrow.

Be the first to get in on the new polymer sealant.










Lock in protection with the New Menzerna Power Lock!

Power Lock Polymer Sealant is a MenzernaUSA offering based on our specs for a high-performance sealant to provide customers with an easy to apply, long-lasting, high gloss clear coat protection product. Used in combination with our polishing system, we now have a comprehensive product line for the detail/reconditioning market.

* Environmentally conscious all green polymer sealant.
* Advanced formula provides super durability. 
* Easy to use & creates amazing brilliance!

*Pricing:
- $29.95 (16 oz)
- $49.95 (32 oz)*

Click here to purchase


----------



## Kokopelli

I plan to get a bottle of Power Lock Sealant but I have plenty of sealants and waxes so I may not be able to consume it in a couple of years. 

Menzerna polishes had 2 year shelf lifes. Does Power Lock have a given shelf life?


----------



## supercharged

I got myself a bottle of POwer Lock already...


----------



## Kokopelli

So how's the shine? Sheeting?
Does it have a 24 month mark on the label?


----------



## Kokopelli

Anyway, got one. 

I'm expecting it to be an über superb the newest technology in polymer sealants. Now have to purchase a sports car to use it on


----------



## amiller

what is this similar to in the sealant stakes? 

There are so many sealants these days ranging from Fk1000p paste sealant to Nanolex Pro Paint Sealant. VERY different products though. 

Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## IDwash&wax

What Polish sholud I use before Power Lock for good result?


----------



## detailersdomain

we typically used Menzerna PO106FA or PO85RD


----------



## Moby

Anywhere in the UK stock this product?


----------



## Kokopelli

Moby said:


> Anywhere in the UK stock this product?


yep. I got mine from the UK.

(I don't want to be rude to the DD spelling the name of another trader on his forum. But it is something like s....a.co.uk )


----------



## JJ_

how do you find the results of this sealant, I have had the FMJ, Acrylic Jacket and the Sealing Wax none of which was I overly impressed with.


----------



## detailersdomain

this one will impress you for sure.

I like it alot and its been taking place of some carnaubas at our shop, that's saying quite a lot.


----------

